

SoundFocus Raises $1.7M to Protect Hearing in Post-iPod, XBox Era - varunsrin
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/02/21/hardware-startup-soundfocus-raises-1-7m-to-protect-hearing-in-post-ipod-xbox-era/

======
coupdejarnac
Cool app. I see it makes good use of the three band equalizer audio unit in
iOS. This app would be great for hearing impaired.

Shameless plug: My start up also concerns audiology apps. Like the founder of
SoundFocus, I've had hearing issues all my life- just had my second
typmpanoplasty in November. Right now we have two apps that address tinnitus
on iTunes. Check us out, www.bxtel.com

------
quickpost
Awesome - glad to see someone trying to prevent hearing loss. I've had
tinnitus for a few years now and am very protective of my hearing these days.
Now that I'm forced to be more aware of it, I'm consistently amazed at how
unnecessarily loud the world often is. Always have a set of ear plugs in my
pocket!

------
seddona
Awesome guys, congratulations. I struggle with hearing and i'm sure years of
headphone abuse hasn't helped!

------
yefim
Awesome, love this app!

